# Amazon sperrt Kunden



## Käsekuchen (13 August 2013)

Schaut mal was ich gerade gelesen habe: 
http://blog.financescout24.de/2013/08/08/zulaessig-online-versand-amazon-sperrt-kunden/ 
"...lieferte Amazon auf Anfrage einiger Kunden auch eine Begründung für die Sperrung: So liege bei dem Betroffenen eine „Überschreitung der *haushaltsüblichen Anzahl an Retouren*“ vor. In einer E-Mail an einen anderen Kunden schreibt ein Vertreter des Online-Versands außerdem: „Ich darf Ihnen versichern, dass wir eine Sperrung *nicht ohne gründliche Prüfung* des Gebrauchs der Rücksendemöglichkeit vornehmen. Unsere Entscheidung, *Ihr Konto zu schließen*, ist daher endgültig. Bitte öffnen Sie *keine neuen Kundenkonten*."

Jetzt frag ich mich, was sind denn bitte eine haushaltsübliche Anzahl an Retouren? Und wenn irgendwo steht ich kann alles zurückschicken... dann kann ich doch soviel zurückschicken wie ich mag... versteh ich nicht was das schon wieder soll?!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 August 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich, was sind denn bitte eine haushaltsübliche Anzahl an Retouren?!


Da wird es einen gewissen Schwellwert geben, bei dem das Buchungssystem auf "unrentablen Kunden" setzt.


Käsekuchen schrieb:


> ...Jetzt frag ich mich, was sind denn bitte eine haushaltsübliche Anzahl an Retouren? Und wenn irgendwo steht ich kann alles zurückschicken... dann kann ich doch soviel zurückschicken wie ich mag... versteh ich nicht was das schon wieder soll?!


Auf wessen Kosten denn bittschön? Diese Kaufrausch-Probier-Mentalität ist nicht mit den Geschäftszwecken der Onlinehändler vereinbar. Amazon, Zalando usw., das machen eigentlich alle so - nur sind die Schwellwerte unterschiedlich!


Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Amazon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unsere Entscheidung, *Ihr Konto zu schließen*, ist daher endgültig. Bitte öffnen Sie *keine neuen Kundenkonten*.


Diese Entscheidung wird aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen getroffen. Immerhin schadet ein Kunde einem Händler, wenn er Artikel andauernd nur "zur Ansicht" bestellt und dann nach Entfernen der Verpackung und womöglich erstem Gebrauch wieder wegen Nichtgefallen zurück sendet.


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2013)

Oh Mist, ich bekomme ständig von Amazon was geliefert, schaue es mir an und sende es dann zurück.
Sollte ich das dann lieber behalten?
Hmm aber wenn ich nichts auf meiner Liste habe, schreibt mir Amazon immer, ich soll doch was auf die Liste setzen, damit die mir das zusenden können.
Nicht das die mich dann auch sperren, weil ich immer brav alles wieder zurücksende?

Hmmm oder ist der Videofilmverleih vielleicht anders???


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 August 2013)

Ich zähle zu den Leuten, die sich vor einem Kauf gründlich informieren und daher nichts zurückschicken müssen. Das ein Händler schlechte Kunden, die hohe Kosten verursachen sperrt, ist zu begrüßen, da alle Verbraucher die hohen Wiedereinlagerungskosten anteilig mitbezahlen müssen. Die berühmte "gelbe Karte" die einige fordern, ist rechtlich nicht möglich, da sie das Widerrufsrecht untergräbt. Amazon geht es wohl in erster Linie darum Angst und Zweifel zu verbreiten, so daß man im Zweifel die Ware behält. 

Bei Amazon halte ich die Kontosperrungen wegen der in vielen Bereichen marktbeherschenden Stellung aber für unzulässig. Ohne ein Konto bei Amazon kann ich beispielsweise für ein Kindle keine eBooks mehr kaufen. Ich erinnere mich an Urteile, die das Hausverbot für Ladendiebe aufgehoben haben, weil es keine anderen Supermärkte in der Nähe gab. Ich denke, daß da noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen worden ist.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2013)

Eine verständliche Reaktion.
Bei Zalando hieß es mal in einem Bericht daß etwa die dreifache Umsatzmenge als Retouren auf der Straße unterwegs ist weil die Leute gleichzeitig in 3 Größen (noch verständlich) und dann noch in 3 Farben (nur für Frauen verständlich) bestellen.
Dazu kommen noch die halbseidenen Besteller die Klamotten anlaßbezogen bestellen, einen Abend tragen und dann zurückschicken.
Daß Händler dann da die Notbremse ziehen ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2013)

Ich finde das alles andere als verständlich. Amazon hat eine Markstellung, die vielen anderen Großen und Kleinen zu schaffen macht.
Grundsätzlich haben wir in Deutschland eine Vertragsfreiheit. Insofern ist das kein Problem zu entscheiden, mit wem man Verträge schließt und mit wem nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite hat der Gesetzgeber aber Mechanismen im Fernabsatzrecht eingebaut, die Amazon mit diesem  Verhalten unterläuft. Man siebt also aus: Die "guten" Kunden, die das vom Gesetzgeber zugestandene Recht nicht in Anspruch nehmen, dürfen bleiben und die bösen dürfen die Konkurrenz kaputt machen...
Wer sich so verhält, kalkuliert schlicht und einfach seine Preise falsch und versucht sich auf die Art und Weise einen Vorteil gegenüber den Mitbewerbern zu verschaffen.

Darüber hinaus ist an ein Amazon-Konto noch einiges mehr gekoppelt. Zum Beispiel hat Amazon einen eigenen Appstore für Android und ich kann dort Apps erwerben, die nur mit aktivem Amazon-Konto nutzbar sind.

Mich würde darüber hinaus dann interessieren, welche Daten Amazon speichert und wie man diese nutzt...


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2013)

Ich denke daß hier die Suppe grade heißer ist als sie tatsächlich gegessen wird.
M.E. muß es aber auch Amazon zugestanden werden eine gewisse Sorte Nassauer rauszuschmeißen.
Ich glaube nicht daß dieser Mechanismus wegen 3 oder 4 Retouren schon greift.
Bei mir sinds etwa 5% Retouren (aber immer begründet und in vorsichtig geöffneter OVP), bisher hat da keiner was gesagt


----------



## Goblin (13 August 2013)

> Unsere Entscheidung, *Ihr Konto zu schließen*, ist daher endgültig. Bitte öffnen Sie *keine neuen Kundenkonten*


 
So geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Man könnte die Kosten ja dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen,der ständig Waren zurückschickt


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> ... Man könnte die Kosten ja dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen,der ständig Waren zurückschickt


Genau DAS geht noch nicht.
Eine Änderung des Gesetzes ist aber soviel ich weiß am Laufen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2013)

Aufgrund der besonderen Stellung von Amazon sehe ich das genau anders herum: Kaum ein Mitbewerber könnte sich so ein Verhalten tatsächlich leisten.

Wenn ich vor 20 Jahren ein Buch kaufen wollte, hatte ich die Auswahl aus gut 25 Buchhandlungen in meiner Region. Will ich heute ein Buch vor dem Kauf in die Hand nehmen, bleibt mir Thalia und Weltbild in der Innenstadt. Den stationären Einzelhandel hat Amazon in den letzten Jahren beeinflusst wie niemand sonst. Und die Geschäfte werden nicht wieder öffnen, weil Amazon seine Kundenpolitik ändert.

Als Mitbewerber denke ich, dass die durch Retouren entstehenden Kosten in die Preiskalkulation hinein gehören und auf die übrige Kundschaft umgelegt gehört. Das ist zwar nicht schön für den, der alles billig haben möchte, aber es ist der legale Weg.

Als Kunde von Amazon wüsste ich gerne im Vorfeld, welche Bedingungen an den Einkauf dort geknüpft sind und welche Kriterien dazu führen, dass ich eben nicht mehr dort einkaufen darf. Das würde es mir leichter machen, mich für einen fairen Mitbewerber zu entscheiden. Würden die das offen legen, wären Abmahnungen von Mitbewerbern die logische Folge, weil hier eben das Widerrufsrecht ausgehebelt wird. Hier wird eine Kausalkette geschaffen und der Kunde wird abgestraft - Und das hat der Gesetzgeber nicht vorgesehen...


----------



## Teleton (13 August 2013)

> Man könnte die Kosten ja dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen,der ständig Waren zurückschickt


Genau das geht nicht weil dann ja zwingende Vorschriften des Fernabsatzrechtes umgangen werden.

Ich sehe es aber als völlig legitim an im Rahmen der Vertragsfreiheit zu sagen "Ich möchte erst gar keine Geschäfte mit Vielrückschickern machen"
Nur weil Amazon ein große Bude ist gibt es noch keinen Kontrahierungszwang, den Kram kann man noch auch woanders kaufen.
Letzlich wird der Markt es richten, die Anbieter die weiter die Rücksendekosten erstatten und in die allgemeine Kalkulatioin einpreisen werden vermutlich die besseren Umsätze machen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> So geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Man könnte die Kosten ja dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen,der ständig Waren zurückschickt


Ich könnte aber das Gegenteil tun: Ich könnte in zukünftigen Einkäufen die belohnen, die ihr Rücktrittsrecht nicht überstrapazieren. Dann hätte ich aber umgekehrt das Problem, das irgendwie in meine Kalkulation einbeziehen zu müssen und dann sähen meine Preise gar nimmer so attraktiv aus.

Ob der Markt es richtet? Amazon hat ja im Vorfeld bereits eine Menge Mitbewerber aus dem Rennen gekegelt und den Zeitpunkt sicherlich mit Bedacht gewählt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 August 2013)

Die, von vielen Händlern verlangte Vorkasse dürfte auch dazu dienen Vielzurückschicker auszusperren, da sich der Kunde aus Geldmangel für eines der Produkte entscheiden muß und nicht drei Monitore zur Auswahl bestellen kann. Welches Geschäftsmodell besser funktioniert dürfte sehr stark von den Produkten abhängen. Ich möchte keine B-Ware geliefert bekommen, die schon von anderen unsachgemäß befummelt worden ist, daher mache ich einen Bogen um zu retourenfreundliche Händler. Ich denke nicht, daß ich da ein Einzelfall bin. 

Der Händler bestimmt zum großen Teil, welche Kunden zu ihm kommen. Wenn man den Kunden in der Werbung verführt, aber mit dem gelieferten Produkt enttäuscht, dann muß man sich nicht über die Retourenquote wundern. Ich kann beobachten, daß die Qualität der Kunden sehr deutlich davon abhängt wie die Kunden auf mich aufmerksam geworden sind. 

Bei Händlern, die Kleidung verkaufen geht es nicht ohne Retouren, da sich Größen und Sitz nicht am Monitor beurteilen lassen. Die größten Wäschereien und Reinigungen in Deutschland werden von Versandhäusern betrieben, aber das zeigt man den Kunden natürlich nicht so gerne. Hier sehe ich neue Chancen für den stationären Handel, via Internet Kleidung kaufen ist oft nervig und zeitaufwendig. 

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, soll den Händlern zukünftig freigestellt werden, ob sie das Porto für die Rücksendung übernehmen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2013)

Wie schrieb ein Namensvetter als Kommentar:



> Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis eine Gruppe Mädels, die sich ständig Online Kleidung und Schuhe bestellen, sich am Wochenende zusammensetzen und eine private Modenschau veranstalten, um dann am Montag alles wieder zurück zu senden.
> 
> Ich fragte mal, was das denn soll, “Na ist doch geil so viele tolle Sachen anziehen zu können und nichts dafür zahlen zu müssen”
> 
> ...



Das muss sich auch Amazon nicht gefallen lassen, auch wenn die noch so groß sind...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 August 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wie schrieb ein Namensvetter als Kommentar:
> 
> 
> 
> Das muss sich auch Amazon nicht gefallen lassen, auch wenn die noch so groß sind...


 
 Klar. Es wäre halt interessant zu wissen, was da passiert ist: "Überschreitung der haushaltsüblichen Anzahl an Retouren" lässt halt einige Interpretationsmöglichkeiten offen.


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Klar. Es wäre halt interessant zu wissen, was da passiert ist: "Überschreitung der haushaltsüblichen Anzahl an Retouren" lässt halt einige Interpretationsmöglichkeiten offen.


Das können die aber nicht offenlegen.

Ich bin da etwas hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits sehe ich die Marktmacht von Amazon und die daraus erwachsenden Verpflichtungen, andererseits sind einige Kunden genau das, was ich gerne als "asoziale Schmarotzer" bezeichnen würde. Es spricht nichts dagegen, Ware zu bestellen, zu prüfen und dann zurückzuschicken. Gerade im Klamottenbereich hat sich aber ein Trend entwickelt, Kleidung "terminoptimiert" zu bestellen, dann einen Abend zu tragen und zurück zu schicken. Ist ja billiger, als sich was zu kaufen. Und die Sorte Kunden gehören rausgeschmissen. Auch von Amazon. Ich will sowas als "normaler" Kunde nicht mitfinanzieren.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...hat der Gesetzgeber aber Mechanismen im Fernabsatzrecht eingebaut, die Amazon mit diesem Verhalten unterläuft.


Beim Kaffee soll der Doofkunde fair einkaufen und bei Bananen auch. Ich will das teure Zeug aber nicht, wenn gleich daneben das Günstigprodukt mit der gleichen Qualität liegt. Aber ich will als Kunde fair behandelt werden, weil ich zahlungswillig bin und stets fair einkaufe.

Zugegeben, mit meinem Kaufverhalten bin ich mMn ein guter Kunde bei Amazon. Allein Im Jahr 2012 waren das 140 Artikel, angefangen bei Drogerieartikeln, über Kleidung, Computerzeugs, bis hin zu den Weberbrikets für den Grill und Haushaltsgeräte. Retouren gab es auch einige, darunter sogar einen drei Zentner schweren Side-By-Side-Kühlschrank, der die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hatte. Ich selbst bezeichne mich gern als Amazon-Fan und das nicht nur, weil ich oft anderweitig mit dem Laden zu tun habe, sondern gerade deshalb. Natürlich ist der Preis entscheidend und deshalb bin ich auch Dauerkunde bei Pearl, Redcoon und vielen anderen - das ist halt so auf dem vernetzten Land, wo der Einzelhandel entweder an Größenwahn leidet, bereits in der Insolvenz steckt oder längst weg ist.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/custom...ie=UTF8&nodeId=13413131&qid=1376463846&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.de/gp/css/returns/homepage.html

Retouren von haushaltsüblichen Gegenständen sind bei Amazon übrigens nicht immer einfach möglich. Das gilt z. B. bei Artikeln unter 45 € Warenwert, bei denen das Porto der Rücksendung in Abzug gebracht wird. Darüber hinaus sollte man sich genau überlegen, warum das Teil zurück gehen soll (Nichtgefallen, falsche Bestellung, Defekt usw.) Danach richten sich dann auch die Rücknahmebedingungen, der Umtausch, die Erstattung des Kaufpreises.
Dass Amazon angeblich Preise diktiert kann man so nicht behaupten, es wird aber schon was an dem Gerücht dran sein. Wie sonst lassen sich die günstigen Preise halten? Wenn einer ein Teil für 20 € kauft, dass bei dem Preis auch noch kostenlos übersandt wird, und das sonst angenommene 25 € kostet, dürfte der Gewinn eher an der Masse der verkauften Artikel liegen. Jede Retoure schmälert den Gewinn, und bei einer Kalkulation gibt es neben Verpackungsmaterial sicher noch eine Menge mehr zu beachten.



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich könnte aber das Gegenteil tun: Ich könnte in zukünftigen Einkäufen die belohnen, die ihr Rücktrittsrecht nicht überstrapazieren.


Das dürfte wettbewerbswidrig sein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabattgesetz, ist also nicht umsetzbar.

Was die Rückläufer betrifft, so verpackt Amazon angeblich die Waren selbst wieder sehr professionell mit Rohlingen der Hersteller, lässt sie dort neu verpacken oder gibt sie gleich als Warehaus-Deal frei: http://www.amazon.de/gp/node/index.html?ie=UTF8&node=303000031


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2013)

Auch ich bin begeisterter amazonier (trotz des Bauchgrummelns ob der Art und Weise, wie die billigen Preise möglich sind, sowohl was Arbeitsbedingungen betrifft als auch die Steueroptimierung). Meine Rücksendequote dürfte bei <1% liegen... Hobbyretourer sind Schmarotzer, Steueroptimierer aber auch. Ein resolutes Vorgehen gegen Letztere würde mich begeistern, der Ausschluss von Hobbyretourern lässt mich kalt.


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hobbyretourer sind Schmarotzer....


....damit könnte es sich ab 13.06.2014 erledigt haben, wenn gleich einige Händler vorerst aus Kulanz an der bisherigen Praxis festhalten wollen.



> http://www.br.de/themen/ratgeber/in...-fernabsatzgesetz-porto-ruecksendung-100.html
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber hat das Widerrufsrecht im Fernabsatzgesetz geändert. Ab 13. Juni 2014 können Online-Shop-Betreiber die Portokosten für die Rücksendung komplett auf ihre Kunden abwälzen. Die Rückgabefrist für den Widerruf einer Bestellung bleibt bei 14 Tagen. Das hat der Bundestag im Rahmen einer Neuregelung der EU-Verbraucherrichtlinie beschlossen.


----------

